
Rendering “indeterminate” progress bars in the terminal using Python - willm
https://www.willmcgugan.com/blog/tech/post/rich-gets-richer/
======
mark_l_watson
I have just hit on the "indeterminate" progress bar issue in a new open source
app (which is also an example program for a new chapter I am writing for my
Common Lisp book): when automating fetching and analyzing information, it is
hard to predict how many steps will be taken to normalize the 0 to 100% nature
of a progress bar.

I thought of flipping the color and restarting at 0%, but ended up scaling
down the amount of progress so any operation usually finishes way before the
progress bar goes to 100%.

